# Integrado ba4918



## menduco (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola gente,les cuento que estoy reparando un estereo pioneer(lo conectaron a 24v) tuve q cambiar el filtro de entrada solamente,lo diodos estaban en buen estado aun asi no arranco asi que supuse que es el integrado ba4918 que debe funcionar como regulador ..el drma es que no encontre el pdf de este integradito,alguien podria darme una mano?

muchas gracias


----------



## eserock (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola esto es lo mas que puedo hacer por ti vaya integrado que carece de informacion, peo al parecer  muchos estereos pioneer lo traen
En Mexico se lo caliza en este lugar
http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm   ahi das el numero de parte no es alto  el precio. y  en el adjunto te  envio un  diagramita  del integrado es todo lo que puede  encontrar

espero te ayude la informacion


----------



## menduco (Feb 9, 2010)

aca en argentina tambien debe estar, ya mismo hago un par de llamaditas para ver el precio. Me sorprendio que no estuviera en la web el pdf.
muchas gracias por el diagrama, me sirvio de mucha ayuda


----------



## eserock (Feb 9, 2010)

al parecer es de esas cosillas exclusivas de algunos fabricantes


----------



## yonas1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Se agradece hermano a checar voltajes, gracias por el doc.


----------



## hoscar2000 (Feb 6, 2012)

Alguien sabe donde comprarlo en Argentina Capital ?


----------



## Messim (Mar 11, 2012)

Muchas gracias eserock, tengo un problema similar al de menduco
Acá agrego parte del datasheet, por si otro lo necesita: http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o496/Messim/?action=view&current=BA4918.gif


----------



## hoscar2000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sigo buscando pero no lo encuentro , fui por parana y nada, uruguay tampoco saben donde puedo encontarlo ????

Agradezco el comentario.


----------

